# Alan Meyerson: Mix with the Masters



## composerboy (Jan 3, 2017)

Has anyone subscribed to the Mix with the Masters site and watched the Alan Meyerson tutorials?


----------



## Musicam (Jan 3, 2017)

composerboy said:


> Has anyone subscribed to the Mix with the Masters site and watched the Alan Meyerson tutorials?



Where can I find the link please?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 3, 2017)

I have. I thought it was great although he doesn't deal with surround mixing. He shows how he adds 10% to the mix which improves by tenfold when compared to the original mix from the composer.


----------



## heisenberg (Jan 3, 2017)

The ones that are freely available to watch are excellent in my view.


----------



## composerboy (Jan 3, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> The ones that are freely available to watch are excellent in my view.


Can you direct me to where they are?


----------



## composerboy (Jan 3, 2017)

https://www.mixwiththemasters.com/register/



Musicam said:


> Where can I find the link please?


Here you go:


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 5, 2017)

I found it really interesting. no bullshit, just dives right into the mix and clearly explains what he's doing as he goes and why. shows the different plugs he uses too. 

worth $289 for the year? Maybe not if you're not interested in any of the other videos. But for me, I'll be diving into the Chris Lord-Alge videos among others...


----------



## Consona (Nov 13, 2019)

Shame they don't have a different monetization. I'm interested only in the Meyerson's stuff so don't want to pay a year subscription which is basically designed to give an access to everything.

Was listening to his DCEU work, it's insane. It's interesting to listen to something like Mad Max: Fury Road, which is another score with big drums, orchestra + synths, etc., which was not done by him and Man of Steel, Batman v Superman or Aquaman, done by him, he elevates the mix sooo much.

Would be great if the site had separate lectures to buy.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 13, 2019)

Consona said:


> Shame they don't have a different monetization.


Yup.
I can get in touch with one of the studio boss since he’s coming often to Paris for conferences.
Often, MWTM invites its host to Paris to give a conference right after the session and before they take the plane (back to LA often).
I had the pleasure to attend to those events with big names (it’s mostly a talk show followed by Q&A during 60-90 mins and it’s cheap).


----------



## Consona (Nov 13, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Yup.
> I can get in touch with one of the studio boss since he’s coming often to Paris for conferences.
> Often, MWTM invites its host to Paris to give a conference right after the session and before they take the plane (back to LA often).
> I had the pleasure to attend to those events with big names (it’s mostly a talk show followed by Q&A during 60-90 mins and it’s cheap).


There's gonna be Meyerson in France again this month. Tell him he should start colaborating with someone else so we don't have to pay for all the classes just to watch his videos. 

You can buy the entire Zimmer or Elfman masterclass for $90, would love something similar with MWTM.


----------



## CT (Nov 13, 2019)

I also wish you could pick and choose what you want. I love hearing what Alan has to say. There's a Powell and Zimmer one too, right? Still, a pretty steep price for three.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 13, 2019)

Consona said:


> There's gonna be Meyerson in France again this month. Tell him he should start colaborating with someone else so we don't have to pay for all the classes just to watch his videos.
> 
> You can buy the entire Zimmer or Elfman masterclass for $90, would love something similar with MWTM.


Yes, but he already did a conference I attended 2 years ago and I got no mail for MWTM conferences this time.
The Q&A part is always very nice, very open and all those guys - from scoring to hiphop - are really kind and passionate.
They could answer questions all night if the MWTM host was not stopping them.
Entry ticket is 8 eur IIRC.

For once that something happens in Paris that’s interesting, cheap and accessible to hobbyists...


----------

